# To Clean Or Not



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just was wondering what people think of my new cleaner







now I have to add that I live in a shared flat with some friends and we needed a cleaner.

I hate cleaning









Went through an agency and it was all sorted in the space of 5 minutes, they even sent me a picture of her.


















The quality of her cleaning is amazing







Well recommened


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Just was wondering what people think of my new cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mmmmm she looks Polish









All the right combinations for a 'specialist' film....Hot 'cleaner', ''knock knock'' on your door, ''can I come in to clean your.....Oh youve got no clothes on.....''


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

She is Polish and goes by the name of Kasha, very efficient and tidy


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

....She is Polish...

What a co-incidence. I've got something right here that needs polishing


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cleaner? I hope she's filthy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> Cleaner? I hope she's filthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I've seen she's very clean, she arrives and then changes into her Lycria shorts and top.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Have you got a digi-cam and a plant to hide it behind?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Have you got a digi-cam and a plant to hide it behind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hide it behind what


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Have you got a digi-cam and a plant to hide it behind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hide _what_ behind?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

in_denial said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Have you got a digi-cam and a plant to hide it behind?
> ...


'it' ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good grief.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What agency do you use Phil ?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

My Mrs........she's not bad at cleaning either







(All reasonable offers considered....got to pay for my watches somehow!!!)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stan said:


> Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more Stan,







just posted up my comments on my new cleaner and this is were it got too


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> My Mrs........she's not bad at cleaning either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks lovely, but judging by the quality of the photo, you've already put her up on eBay


----------

